# Starting a young Rotti in French Ring Sport



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBBzPQNRusY&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a good video. I like the new members part at the end, a good idea.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Jeff! I'm going to push hard to establish another Ring club in the north east.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Wohoo! "bout time we see more rottweilers in ringsport!


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, I was thinking of you Dana!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you think he be able to do the agility end of French Ring? Just curious not trying to be a jerk?


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I think he could definitely do a Brevet and Ring 1. Maybe he could go further but it really doesn't matter at this point. The owner has enough dog to have a lot of fun in Ring sport and learn the game.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jumping is a confidence thing, so I play the two tug game with them to make the jump a really great time. I also raise the height as fast as I can while playing this game. 

Rotts can jump. They just need to be confidant.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jumping is a confidence thing, so I play the two tug game with them to make the jump a really great time. I also raise the height as fast as I can while playing this game.
> 
> Rotts can jump. They just need to be confidant.


Thanks I was just curious. You don't see a lot of Rotties training in ring. I didn't know if the agility phase was the main reason why.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice video Scott! I'm excited to see other breeds in ring sport. Yes, it's because I have a shepherd.. lol

Julie


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We trained a Rott for one of our state prisons . Awesome dog . One of my all time favorites . We called it the flying pig . Loved the agility portion of the USPCA certifiation . Jumped better then most GSD's and Mals in the certs . Barked the whole time and for a big dog made it look easy .


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Thats awesome Scott. Just make sure he doesn't beat me to the Ring 1! I'm still holding out hope for that but there are two nice other Rotts working in Ring (one at BARC and one at Extreme). 

On a side I don't believe its the agility that keeps Rottweilers out of Ring. Its the long routines. Cindy did her brevet in close to 100 degree weather. Everytime we've trial its been super hot and with the long routine, the dog needs several breaks to get watered down to make it through. its definitely not a sport made for a dark colored dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Shane, I think that a lot of the decent traits have been bred out of the Rotts, and many of them have endurance issues as well as all the other lovely problems that the 80's did to the breed.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Shane, I think that a lot of the decent traits have been bred out of the Rotts, and many of them have endurance issues as well as all the other lovely problems that the 80's did to the breed.


Thanks Jeff. It was my love for Rotties that got me into working dogs but after getting one I quickly realized that it was not the dog I had researched. I had to put him down at 9 months due to a bad heart and bad hips. He was out of a quality breeding as well.

It would be nice to see them make a comeback but none of that huge stuff that is being breed now.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I was doing french ring with my rott but that endurance issue came up. He simply wasn't worth a shit after about 15 minutes. After 15min with the Mal it was like he was just getting started.

I don't know what you're rott is like but mine didn't have any issues with the jumps then again my boy is on the small side at 87lbs.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Julie, kinda funny to think of a GSD as "another" breed. I'm sure Fred would do great in Ring. First throw his ball away and then kick his ass! Jk!


----------



## AJ Johnson (May 1, 2010)

Their are still some great Rotts out there but most of the great ones are now considered Dogs people dont want to own for their high level of aggression and suspicion. These are two of the traits bread out of the dog that make a rott a rott. As for French ring I think the long routines and summer months dont coenside very well for any dark dog no matter the breed. Im training to Rotts currently in PSA and Mondio and they are coming along nicely. I will get some vid up ASAP. 

How old is the Rott in the video??


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi AJ,
the Rott in the video is 11 months. I don't think he will be oversized. He's pretty lean.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Good to see off breed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I really like this. I would love to get a nice small female Rottweiler once mine is gone for herding and for PSA/ringsport if they can do the work. 

A couple weekends ago, a male Rottweiler named Jeb owned by Colleen Hickerson beat my Mal at extreme vertical for dock diving. He ended up 8th overall out of 26 dogs and placed second in his division with his top height was 5'8" and Fawkes's was 5'4" and ended up 11th overall and third in the division. Granted, Jeb is already titled and this was Fawkes's first real attempt at EV, but yes, Rotties can jump. :wink: His longest big air (long jump) was 16 feet (also longer than Fawkes's longest by about a foot).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to see a Rott competing at ring three. I have one vid with a Rott competing from 2005 in the Mondio cup of France. The dog was shot out towards the end, and the competition was split into two days, X amount one day, and X amount the next. No idea why.

I think a good Rott can do the exercises, but the whole routine might be a bit much. Gotta push the endurance thing hard.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Scott Williams said:


> Hi Julie, kinda funny to think of a GSD as "another" breed. I'm sure Fred would do great in Ring. First throw his ball away and then kick his ass! Jk!


Yeah, it is funny thinking of him that way. I used to work a giant schnauzer in schutzhund, so the 'alternate bred' is not foreign to me

I also agree with you, no more ball; time to whip him into shape! 

However, I have no delusions of grandeur, if we can get our MR1 this fall I will be SUPER pleased!

Julie


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sure it will not be a problem putting am MR1 on Fred. Just keep working!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Scott Williams said:


> I'm going to push hard to establish another Ring club in the north east.


 Where in the northeast? Anywhere near Philly?


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm up in Massachusetts. I know there are people training in Pennsylvania that are on this board.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

There are some people from Philly training FR and possibly starting a club, but for now they are coming out to my place to train on Saturdays.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice. Here's a link to a FR111 Rott:

http://www.rottweiler-lavalleedesglaciers.com/Pasco.html


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
However, I have no delusions of grandeur, if we can get our MR1 this fall I will be SUPER pleased!

It is about time you got out there. Get to it !!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Nice. Here's a link to a FR111 Rott:

THis should give some inspiration. I would have liked to seen all of the trial they started off with.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice video. The dog held up really well. It must have been cool because i've seen many Mals look more fatigued after a ring 3 routine.


----------

